

Why the case against Comcast-Time Warner Cable is evaporating - Kopion
http://www.cnet.com/news/why-the-case-against-the-comcast-time-warner-cable-merger-is-evaporating/

======
lutusp
The problem with this line of reasoning (essentially, we're both too small to
constitute a monopoly, so we should be allowed to merge) is that if it's
accepted often enough, then the last holdout will rightly complain that they
can't compete with the "big boys" unless they merge with one of them.

